# Direct Facial Fur



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

Me and Silkstone were discussing this in another thread, and I was wondering, does anyone have any tips on applying fur directly to the face to look as if it were completely natural? I've seen makeup like this, but that's not what I mean. I mean actual fake fur that looks like it's been grown from the skin. As it is, I think that it could be done with maybe a face mold and the fur put onto the reversed mold with a layer of some kind of latex/other plastic. As it is, I'll try to outline the problems:

1) It must be breatheable. If not, you're going to be sweating all night, and the mask/fur will melt off as it slides off from the sweat.

2) The bottom layer must stick to the skin somehow.

3) The fur must have very fine details and be oriented in different directions. It is extremely hard to do this, as making fur less than 1/2 a centimeter long look real is almost impossible.

4) The mask/bottom layer must be blended at the edges/with eyebrows/eyelashes. This is mostly just a question of finishing and blending.

5) It must be resilient and flexible enough to stand up to minor impacts, some brushing, touching, possibly eating, and changing facial expressions.

I think this is possible, but only if someone made a cast of their face and worked on applying the fur on top of the bottom layer once they made a reverse of the mold. Each piece would be a delicate and intricate work, but if realism's your thing, then this is a great option. I mainly need info on what to use for the base/skin layer that the fur would be built into, because to keep the details right, I'd have to make the first one(or half-dozen failures) myself, to see how it's done. I've mentioned this before on another forum, and someone told me that I should look for special effects stuff. I think that's good, but does anyone have any resources specific to this that would be helpful?


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

If your post wasn't so long, I would quote it and then say "This."
I would also like to hear any thoughts peoples have on this idea =)


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 31, 2009)

I would like to know. Even though I have allot of face fur already, 6-o-clock shadow 5 mins after shaving >_>


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

*frowns*
I don't think I could grow my own face-fur, maybe I should start taking some testosterone or something


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> *frowns*
> I don't think I could grow my own face-fur, maybe I should start taking some testosterone or something



You'd never have anthro-like facial hair. And taking lots of testosterone is bad for you, 'cause you're a girl. And if I did it, then I'd both be raging out and looking less like my fursona. No, hormones aren't the answer. You're just playing with dynamite by doing that. It's very bad for your health.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 31, 2009)

like these guys?

http://www.mexicancircus.com/wolfboys.htm

http://www.wolfsongalaska.org/wolf_folklore_hypertrichosis.html


----------



## pixthor (Jul 31, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> like these guys?
> 
> http://www.mexicancircus.com/wolfboys.htm
> 
> http://www.wolfsongalaska.org/wolf_folklore_hypertrichosis.html



I knew someone was going to bring that up. XD


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes. That's exactly what I meant. Now does anyone have anything helpful to add?


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (Aug 4, 2009)

As I would love to do a "realistic" face with fur, I've been looking into the concept and this is about the best I can do for you.  What you're describing with your "positive and negative molds" is basically the process of lifecasting a mold for use as a *custom latex mask/prosthetic appliance*.  There is a nice tutorial here: http://www.monstermakers.com/content/demos.html; look at the topics under the "Instruction" section, plus the site sells the necessary supplies.  

The *disadvantages* of a latex mask:


*Not breathable. * You _will_ sweat (a lot) under a latex appliance, but if you use spirit gum or another suitable adhesive, the appliance will stay on like it's part of your face.
*Not cheap.*  This is to be expected if you like realism.  For a full-face mask, you can probably get all the supplies you need for ~$200 (US).  For something more like a domino mask (think Venetian Carnival mask in terms of coverage area), you might be able to get away for $100-$150.
*Takes a little bit of skill*, but you don't have to do all the work yourself.  To get a realistic form for the furry parts of the mask, you could more or less make them like you would parts of a fursuit (noses from taxidermy supply, etc.) until you get the shape you want, then make the mold from that.  Also, there are a lot of great tutorials on mask-making (furry and non) around.  Use them, it's as easy as following the directions! 
Now the cool part: *upsides*.


Stretchy/*flexible/durable*, ever played with rubber bands?
*Attaches well to skin* (with the right adhesive), and then acts like it's part of your face.
Thin edges/mask that *blends well* with skin, nevermind skin with fur over the top.
*Easy to attach fur* to by whatever fur-laying method you choose (see the Fursuit FAQ on Head Furring http://www.fursuit.info/09headfr.htm.
Additionally, for a _much_ *lower-budget option* (but at the expense of realism), see: this Youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF9xdeypIZ4.


Sorry for the long post, hopefully this helps. :3

-Lyall


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyall Sylvan said:


> As I would love to do a "realistic" face with fur, I've been looking into the concept and this is about the best I can do for you.  What you're describing with your "positive and negative molds" is basically the process of lifecasting a mold for use as a *custom latex mask/prosthetic appliance*.  There is a nice tutorial here: http://www.monstermakers.com/content/demos.html; look at the topics under the "Instruction" section, plus the site sells the necessary supplies.
> 
> The *disadvantages* of a latex mask:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, Lyall! *Hugs lyall*

It might be possible to get something made with just the fur and backing, but that would involve some sort of custom work. If I get into making suits with the kind of design I like (see sleek fursuit thread in this forum), then maybe I could get enough pull to get a manufacturer helping me with it. But each one would still be a custom job, likely, as the direction the hairs point in and the massive variations in length mean that each mask would have to be crafted individually, instead of something like cutting out fur and shaving it down. But it would be worth it. And is there some sort of thing, maybe a thin layer of material, that I could use for absorbing some of the sweat? I'd like to wear the thing out in daily life, and maybe go clubbing in it, as well as maybe... other things, if you know what I mean, so the sweat might be an issue. 

But that's about 90% of what I wanted right there, so thank you so much! And if I ever get it looking right, I'll share a pic with you. And the good thing about prosthetics, as well, is that it would help solve some problems with my suit. As a male, I have a sharper brow than females, as well as other features that could be disguised by prosthetics quite well. I want a female suit, as I'd want to dress as my fursona, so this may make me look more passable. And it may convince others, at least until I speak. But maybe the denial would persist even then. It would be neat to see. Then I just have to worry about being attacked for wearing drag, heh heh heh. But I'm sure I'd probably look too cute for that.


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyall beat me to it, but yeah, latex prostetics are what you want to go with here. Ever seen that TNG episode with the Catian character in it? That's basically what you're going to get.

Might not be a bad idea to put out some feelers for someone who works/worked in the entertainment costume industry. The trek guys had tons of experience making latex prostetics (look at Worf, Neelix, and just about every alien ever on the show).

Other than that, good luck! Be sure to post pics when you're done, as this sounds like a really awesome project.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought that rubber cement, from art/office supply store, was used to attach fake scars, beards, warts, etc. 

White Pony's award-winning Beth--The White Guardian character involves prosthetics. The unicorn muzzle is attached directly onto the face. She takes in fluids/nourishment through a straw for the duration of the competition. A sight to behold when she's moving about.

http://www.whiteponyproductions.com/costume/bethcostume04.htm


----------

